# CCDL BST, CCDL OB, CCDL PPPD, What titles are these?



## Jeremy Friedman (May 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is posted in the right spot. 

Has anyone heard of these titles? What are they? All I could find was this: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=513796DA3FE101C0 and it doesn't really tell me what it is. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I googled "CCDL canine" and this forum came up:
http://ccdlusa.com/

I'm sure you could get information on the titles and the requirements there if you look.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The "titles" mean nothing. The Canine Civil Defense League is a small group that prints out the "titles" on their home computer and cons noob's into thinking they know about personal protection dogs. Google Gale or Tracey Raponi the people behind Tuff n Nuff kennels. The last I heard they were facing jail time for workers comp fraud. There are plenty of legit working dog titles and organizations. Run as fast as you can from Raponi and CCDL


----------



## Jeremy Friedman (May 5, 2013)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The "titles" mean nothing. The Canine Civil Defense League is a small group that prints out the "titles" on their home computer and cons noob's into thinking they know about personal protection dogs. Google Gale or Tracey Raponi the people behind Tuff n Nuff kennels. The last I heard they were facing jail time for workers comp fraud. There are plenty of legit working dog titles and organizations. Run as fast as you can from Raponi and CCDL


 

Thanks! I'm not getting involved with it at all. A friend had asked me if I had ever heard of these titles. I had not so I figured I would see what they were. I'm guessing she was looking at dogs on a database and someone posted that their dog had these titles.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The "titles" mean nothing. The Canine Civil Defense League is a small group that prints out the "titles" on their home computer and cons noob's into thinking they know about personal protection dogs. Google Gale or Tracey Raponi the people behind Tuff n Nuff kennels. The last I heard they were facing jail time for workers comp fraud. There are plenty of legit working dog titles and organizations. Run as fast as you can from Raponi and CCDL


are they all muzzle no bite like the PPDA?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> are they all muzzle no bite like the PPDA?


I don't think so. PPDA is the Canis Panther/Rock of Ages kennel that had the sleeve burning ceremony with Gypsy (Master Trainer)
"The bite is bad, Ban the bite" campaign a few years back,


----------

